# Size of CF in 1950/1970



## Stoker (15 Jun 2011)

Guys looking for the strength of the Forces in 1950 and 1970. Broken down in elements if possible.


----------



## Old Sweat (15 Jun 2011)

According to Find The Dragon: The Canadian Army in Korea 1950-1953, on 31 March 1950 the strength of the three services was: RCN 9359; Canadian Army 20652; and RCAF 17274 for a total regular force of 47285.

I don't have a reliable figure for 1970, but the CF was in a run down mode after the force structure annoucement of the previous year which drastically reduced numbers. Thus the personnel strength exceeded the establishment target of 74000.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jun 2011)

Those numbers seem/are really low.  I would have expected them to have been much higher.  This throws a wrench into my impressions that the CF have been on a gradual decline in numbers since the Korean War.


----------



## Old Sweat (15 Jun 2011)

These numbers were before the expansion of forces for Korea and NATO. The army, for example, went from three to 15 infantry battalions in a year or so. This was not too far out of line with the growth in 1939, but in 1950 it worked better because there was quite a bit of "stuff" in the supply system. Obviously there were exceptions and there were tons of problems, largely because the MND (whose grandson is a serving LGen) ordered the process streamlined which resulted in a lack of screening.


----------



## Old Naval Guard (15 Jun 2011)

The size of the Canadian Armed Forces in 1970 was 98,200 Officers and all ranks. The Defence cuts were under way, Caused by PM Trudeau,the goal being to reduce the  Canadian Armed Forces to 83,000 all ranks and Canadian Forces Europe was cut from 10,000 personal to 5,000. The Air division being gutted(Losing its nuclear strike role) as well as 4 Mech brigade being gutted. As far as 1950 goes you have the complete opposite of the 1970 situation. The three separate services were expanding to meet the cold war setting up the Air division in Europe  training a brigade ,and fighting a war in Korea. The Royal Canadian Navy planned for a 100 ship Navy.The official strength was suppose to be 51, 000 but was much lower and by 1953 the Armed forces of Canada stood at 105,000 officers and servicemen . The highest peacetime strength of Canada's Armed services were in the early 1960s 123,500 officers and service personal. After int ergration of the three services strength stood at RCAF:48200, Cdn Army46,500 and the RCN at 19,700. As the 1960s dragged on the services slowly became the Canadian Armed Forces service strength was suppose to be at 100,000. The decline began with Paul Hellyer at the unification experience Hope this helps


----------



## Stoker (15 Jun 2011)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it.


----------

